# Shocking Proposed Changes in Immigration Policy from July 2015



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

The Australian government would sell the right to immigrate to Australia - with migrants no longer accepted based on their skills or family connections - under radical proposals being examined by the government's independent think tank.

This means Australian visas will be auctioned and who ever pays more will get the visa. This is shocking news and if implemented will be a radical change in complete immigration system.  govt plans to control massive fiscal deficit by this process. Govt expected to earn 10 billion dollars.

This is today's headlines in one the leading Australian Newspaper....

Citizenship for sale: government explores price-based immigration system


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, I read it too. But it is just one of the proposals yet. If at all it is to be implemented (which is unlikely), it will take no more than 3-4 years.


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

hoax? it doesn't make sense. they already have investor visa...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> Yes, I read it too. But it is just one of the proposals yet. If at all it is to be implemented (which is unlikely), it will take no more than 3-4 years.


Believe me its not the first time i heard this. This proposal is under consideration since last 2 years. But for the first time its on government table.

Government is under trenendous pressure to control massive massive fiscal deficit of $47 billion. They are making many hard decisions and you never know come this july this might be one of them!!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

anonimus said:


> hoax? it doesn't make sense. they already have investor visa...


Here we are not talking about investors. That's totally different category. Might be hoax but Oz media is not like other south asian media houses who just publish anything or manufacture news....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*One of the articles states the following:-*
The Productivity Commission will release *a draft report in November* and hold public hearings before it hands its final report to government next March.

*So at-least 1-2 years before its implemented...*

Citizenship for sale: government explores price-based immigration system

Productivity Commission paper on 'immigration for sale' could stir hornet's nest


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> One of the articles states the following:-
> The Productivity Commission will release a draft report in November and hold public hearings before it hands its final report to government next March.
> 
> So at-least 1-2 years before its implemented...
> ...


Yes..you are right....

But i have a feeling something is going to change this july as well....we will find out in next 1.5 months....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, we would have to wait until July 2015..

Until then we would be hearing such speculations....




Danav_Singh said:


> Yes..you are right....
> 
> But i have a feeling something is going to change this july as well....we will find out in next 1.5 months....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

many countries do that already. Cyprus, Malta, Spain, St. Kitts & Nevis, Dominica .....etc.


but this is just dumb IMHO. Investor visas force people to bring in the money and invest it, creating jobs, stimulating the economy...etc.

They can alter or introduce new investor visas ..... but selling citizenship is cheap and stupid IMHO.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

This govt will do anything for money


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

what about people who have 489 visas..


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey Fellas,

If govt are going in public domain to get public opinion regarding this proposal. If people do favor it so it may be possible to introduce as law in the upcoming year may be July 2016 or 2017

It always takes time


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Some good new
Job ads bounce back to two and a half year high after March drop


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

This is stupid.. anyone borrowing $50k can immigrate? This looks like that on the face of it.. Imagine wealthy unskilled migrants further creating shortage of skilled labour !!
They should rather introduce more Investor Visa class with a lesser requirement than current millions..


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

howdidoo said:


> This is stupid.. anyone borrowing $50k can immigrate? This looks like that on the face of it.. Imagine wealthy unskilled migrants further creating shortage of skilled labour !!
> They should rather introduce more Investor Visa class with a lesser requirement than current millions..



Yes that's really good idea. Investor visa and More provision in investor visa is really good option for the government that could generate revenue and jobs.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Citizenship for cash is not our policy: Tony Abbott


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Citizenship for cash is not our policy: Tony Abbott


At the bottom of the article in the link there is a vote if it is a good idea 'yes' and 'no' type thing. Wont hurt if we all go and vote no to it. Maybe it gets looked at. This is a shocking idea.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

howdidoo said:


> This is stupid.. anyone borrowing $50k can immigrate? This looks like that on the face of it.. Imagine wealthy unskilled migrants further creating shortage of skilled labour !!
> They should rather introduce more Investor Visa class with a lesser requirement than current millions..


To borrow $50k you need assets double this amount. I dont think anyone is stupid to borrow $50k to migrate to a country whose economy is completely messed up right now and finding job is an uphill task.
I dont see many takers of this scheme...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if Australia will hand out visas for $50K, it will become New South Egypt in a year....... LOL


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

It will become the land of the drug dealers, smugglers, traffickers and corrupt people, because they are the only ones with that money!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if Australia will hand out visas for $50K, it will become New South Egypt in a year....... LOL


I think the underlying idea is to balance immigration region/country wise. Now there is no balance as almost 65-70% skilled migration is from south-east asia or central asia. 

Even if this stupid idea is not implemented i am pretty sure there will be some radical change this year or definately next year...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think the underlying idea is to balance immigration region/country wise. Now there is no balance as almost 65-70% skilled migration is from south-east asia or central asia.
> 
> Even if this stupid idea is not implemented i am pretty sure there will be some radical change this year or definately next year...


I disagree. If it's a matter of $50K, many people from Asia are wealthy and can pay that.

It's not about the region.


----------

